

Ask HN: Open source iPhone tethering app? - tworats

I was reading the Gizmodo story on the fake flashlight app that was actually a tethering app:<p>http://gizmodo.com/5592521/how-a-guy-tricked-apple-with-a-disguised-iphone-tethering-app<p>It's been pulled from the app store, but apparently it actually worked.<p>Hopefully this will show up as an app for jailbroken phones, but another idea would be to make the app source/package openly available so any developer can compile and install it on their own phones and their friends.<p>I'm too busy/lazy to take a shot at it, but it'd be a nice thing for someone to do. Anyone want to write an open source tethering app?
======
gojomo
Already exists:

<http://wiki.github.com/tcurdt/iProxy/>

~~~
tworats
Sweet, thanks!

